# How do I set up a cake design studio?



## buttercream (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello out there! 

I am a cake designer looking into setting up a space to assemble and decorate wedding cakes. I was initially thinking of setting up the whole kitchen, convection oven, coolers, sink etc) I have decided that I don't need a store front, what I want is a small space that I can outfit with equipment and get the space certified. When I began my search I contacted a business/art community building and they said that they were not zoned for baking but I could potentially do my assembling and finishing there if I baked the cakes elsewhere. They have people working in chocolate and cheese doing this. Is this a possibility? Now I'm thinking it would be great if I can continue to do all me baking at the commercial (by the hour) bakery where I have been working then do the rest at a certified studio setup. Then I wouldn't need the ventilation or energy expense that comes with an oven. I think I would just need Fridge and freezer, three part sink, hand sink and work tables. If its even legal.. Any thoughts?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Contact your local health inspector, pronto!


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's legal (if you get the proper permits) and sounds exactly like the shared kitchen I rent. But if you're going to open one up of your own, you'll have to check with the city to see what their requirements are. That's your next step, but like Pete said, call the health department first. That's who will ultimately let you open up.


----------

